# SEOUL | Geumcheongu villa compilation | U/C



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

My home is geumcheongu district : http://www.geumcheon.go.kr/html/002/002.html

Seoul has 25 district
geumcheongu is one of them and Size: 13.02 ㎢(2.1 % out of Seoul)/Population: 103,847 households / 236,284 persons/Number of Houses: 89,380(supply rate:101.9 %)

This thread is about middle price residence style called "villa 빌라"
We can divided seoul's house style detached house(low)=>villa(middle)=>apartment(high)

There are a lot of villa project ongoing in my home town.
So I compilation those individual project in here.

Villa is boring box style and not good for city's planning. But we have no choice to redevelop old detached houses.
In short we can see and check each step of seoul's chaos residence demolish and turn into new proper residence.

20170808_191235 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
almost completed
20170808_191327 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
demolish old detached houses and prepare to built villa
20170808_191336 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
another site(very behind above villa's site)demolish old detached houses and prepare to built villa

20170621_185649 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170621_185715 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
this is not villa but i add this project in here. cause it is one of micro project in geumcheongu.
far away from above villa site.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20170903_161531 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170903_161545 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
another villa u/c
destroy old detach house and to built simple cheap residence.

20170904_114222 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
left is villa right sect red block is korea ordinary detached house and infront direct tall is apartment.(not really apartment but 주상복합 residence+commercial mixed used though)
city's evolution path is destroy detached house ==> to built villa(cheap and easy develop way) or to built apartment( expensive and hard way need donation as park or school or road. But very convenient for life most woman preference apartment )


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^
before
20170912_162509 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

another villa project


----------

